# Tropheus duboisi



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Recently things seem to be coming together for my _Tropheus duboisi_ and spawning occurs on a pretty regular basis. Last night a pair put on quite a show and captured a minute of the spawning activity. I have 6 juveniles from two previous spawning and now have two females holding. I hope folks find this interesting. Happy New Year.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Grreat to see this happening right in the presence of the petricolas! Now I know where to put my petricolas and free up some more space....always a concern for me. Thanks for this Vic - Brent


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Petricolas couldn't care less they co-habitat easily. I usually remove the holding _Tropheus_ and let her spit a separate tank. That system seems to work well. My main concern for that tank is that the _Neolamprologus_ would consider the _Tropheus_ fry/juveniles food!


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

for some reason I thought the cats would interfere with the spawning of the mouth brooders. Anyways, great!


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

I have never seen Petricolas have any interest in Tropheus spawning - other Tropheus, yes and Leleupi, sometimes. It is actually interesting watching Tropheus and Leleupi dig their own pits and fill in the other species pits ... it’s dig, spit out substrate and dig again.


----------

